# Provide proof slamming doors cost you money ..



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I read drivers complaining all the time ... But no proof of actual costs.

Not slamming my sliding door means I have to get out a block away so as not to embarrass the pax and close the door again.

Slamming means your door is never left ajar. What is all the whining about.?

Proof please - repair bills etc.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I read drivers complaining all the time ... But no proof of actual costs.
> 
> Not slamming my sliding door means I have to get out a block away so as not to embarrass the pax and close the door again.
> 
> ...


It does not always happen immediately, but excessive force could definitely damage hinges, regulators, and various parts (especially embedded/enclosed tracks/nuts/bolts)

Very similar situation when carrying above capacity. It won't necessarily damage your suspension one time, but repeated overload will certainly cause damage.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey ... if you want your pax to slam your door then fine ... maybe your car requires the doors to be slammed. But many cars - MB, Jag, Infiniti, Audi, Porsche, Land Rover, Cadillac, BMW - do not. Maybe you should install this to make sure your doors close all the way automatically - http://www.slamstop.com/us/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks


Ziggy said:


> Hey ... if you want your pax to slam your door then fine ... maybe your car requires the doors to be slammed. But many cars - MB, Jag, Infiniti, Audi, Porsche, Land Rover, Cadillac, BMW - do not. Maybe you should install this to make sure your doors close all the way automatically - http://www.slamstop.com/us/


Thanks fir the tip.

But what actual damage is done and the cost of a door slam


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It does not always happen immediately, but excessive force could definitely damage hinges, regulators, and various parts (especially embedded/enclosed tracks/nuts/bolts)
> 
> Very similar situation when carrying above capacity. It won't necessarily damage your suspension one time, but repeated overload will certainly cause damage.


How many times? Where is the proof? I say this is an urban myth.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Drive you car at red line all day. Slam your brakes at every stop. Jack your car into park before you stop. Why don't you do these things...?

You are talking about something that wears out over time. By not red-lining, slamming brakes, etc, you are decreasing you odds of a problem to one of those systems. Why would a door jam or locking mechanism be any different?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But what actual damage is done and the cost of a door slam


Bang your head against the wall once, no problem. 
What's my next sentence genius?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't have proof but how about common sense? Also slamming doors is rude.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I read drivers complaining all the time ... But no proof of actual costs.
> 
> Not slamming my sliding door means I have to get out a block away so as not to embarrass the pax and close the door again.
> 
> ...


This is out and out silly.

Wear and tear - damage or deterioration resulting from ordinary use; normal depreciation. http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/wear+and+tear

Now what happens when you have ABNORMAL use of something? Lets look at shoes for example. If I only wear them in climate controlled buildings walking minimally on mostly carpeted surfaces those are going to last a heck of a lot longer than if I go hiking in rocky terrain in them. More wear and tear. Harsher conditions. Less lifespan.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> I don't have proof but how about common sense? Also slamming doors is rude.


There is a fact. You think slamming does is rude.

Common sense tells me that leaving the refrigerator door hanging open while I get out a milk carton and chug it wastes a significant amount of energy. But the facts show otherwise.

I submit that the locking mechanism is designed to withstand infinite door slams. Forceful door openings maybe not, but slams?

No proof provided yet...still waiting...product specification ... Mechanics handbook...consumer reports testing... Manufactures statement that after 5000 door slams
the locking mechanism needs to serviced.

Actual hard evidence ... anyone ...


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> There is a fact. You think slamming does is rude.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> There is a fact. You think slamming does is rude.
> 
> Comment sense tells me that leaving the refrigerator door hanging open while I get out a milk carton and chug it wastes a significant amount of energy. But the facts show otherwise.
> 
> ...


I want HARD proof that I'll die one day. Fact. Proof. PROVE to me that that will happen.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

This thread is getting silly. Get on the road and make uber some money you bastards!


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> This thread is getting silly. Get on the road and make uber some money you bastards!


It's been silly since Post #1. Need a silly thread every so often for entertainment! Maybe Sacto is just having a good time trolling for entertainment as well.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Actual hard evidence ... anyone ...


I declare this debate over.
Winner is Sacto Burbs.
Loser is everybody else.

You can all thank me right here and now.
and...
Your welcome.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

My doors are designed to be closed by human beings. Not a gorilla. If the door closing makes me jump, 1*. It's a new car, it doesn't take that much force


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I recommend that you leave this thread right now because its going to get even stupider.

so I'm passenger, and I get out, and my driver does not get out of the car and come and open or shut my door for me, and I push my door gently shut, and it doesn't close. And I have to go back and open it again and close it again and I think why does my driver have a door like this? Why am I being inconvenienced. My solution to all problems is to slam every door so I am never inconvenienced. Since my driver is not going to inconvenience himself by getting out of the car. 

I personally don't care s*** about cars. I don't know what makes or models are good or bad, I only know when I get in if the seat is comfortable or not, and whether my back is comfortable in the seat. Why am I supposed to know that all I have to do is gently close the door and it will shut? Why do I have to know every single make and model of every car I might get in just because the driver has this weird fetish, based on no proof whatsoever, that their precious babies may one day, in the far far distant future, have a door lock problem?

Remember, I'm a driver too. I own a vehicle, and I could care less if somebody slammed the front passenger side door shut or not, because I'm not prissy and think that a car, is a car, is a car.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I recommend that you leave this thread right now because its going to get even stupider.
> 
> so I'm passenger, and I get out, and my driver does not get out of the car and come and open or shut my door for me, and I push my door gently shut, and it doesn't close. And I have to go back and open it again and close it again and I think why does my driver have a door like this? Why am I being inconvenienced. My solution to all problems is to slam every door so I am never inconvenienced. Since my driver is not going to inconvenience himself by getting out of the car.
> 
> ...


Yeah the rest of you better leave this thread, coz it's about to get stupider in here.

That's the way I roll. You roll different.

Ok I'm done being stupider now


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Consider this comparison please. When I worked in a Mercedes dealership, we would occasionally get a car in for repair of the self-closing trunk mechanism, which had been damaged by someone slamming the lid. As mentioned above, there are cars now that have similar door closers. These cars tend to be more expensive than the popular Uber X cars like the Prius, but might be around in the other classes. But I would agree that the constant slamming must eventually contribute to rattles and deterioration of a car. If you as the owner don't do it, why would you allow others to slam your doors? It is indeed rude and disrespectful.
I also realize that in ride share the person at the wheel is a driver and not expected to be a professional chauffeur. But having spent a long career as such, I would be handling the doors myself at every possible opportunity.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Go look at old Taxi cabs; Ford and Chevys from late 90s.

Or find your self a Chevy IROC-Z.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How many times? Where is the proof? I say this is an urban myth.


 I've not been in an auto test facility since GM in the early 90s. I do know hinges, tracks and regulators were key components tested during accelerated lifecycle testing. Each manufacturer has its own threshold, and those may vary by model as well. These are all components expected to experience some failure from excessive wear. Obviously slam load is important, or manufacturers would not continue to invest in improved testing!!!

But I don't think that an engineering background, or access to current engineering data is even necessary to know that slamming a car door which was not designed to be slammed repeatedly can, at a minimum, knock parts loose, especially on vehicles with doors with many cheap plastic fittings.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yeah the rest of you better leave this thread, coz it's about to get stupider in here.
> 
> That's the way I roll. You roll different.
> 
> Ok I'm done being stupider now


Do NOT disagree with me. I mean it. Don't you do it. I'll block you..no, I want to argue..(thinking....thinking...) oh yeah. You're stupid. ("Shut up!!" she explained)


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I could care less if somebody slammed the front passenger side door shut or not


So you _could_ care less?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I hate hotel driveways. I have _always_ hated hotel driveways. I _ALWAYS_ will hate hotel driveways.

One morning, as I was stuck in the driveway of the JW Marriott, it became obvious that Abdullah, who was driving the cab in front of me, was having a rather acrimonious discussion with his passenger. Really, neither I nor my passenger were too interested in reason for the sad disagreement, we simply wanted the traffic to move, so that I could get her to the front door where the doorman could _actually do what the hotel hired him to do_, that is help my customer with her luggage instead of trying to sell a Dulles trip to an out-of-state limousine. At any rate, the lady got out of Abdullah's cab, slammed the door and the glass on the right back door shattered. I never saw someone fly so fast out of a car and jump so far. Abdullah grabbed that lady and started slapping her and yelling at her. It took three of us to get him off her. All that he could do was yell about how much the glass would cost him. To be sure, I agreed that she had no business slamming the door and shattering the glass, but, those were going to be the least of his problems once the Police arrested him for assault. They can take your hack licence here for an assault conviction. I have seen it done.

So, there is one anecdote about damage from door slamming. Price a back doorglass for a Crown Victoria, and there you have one cost of door slamming.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> So you _could_ care less?


I am just a misunderstood dictation user ... sigh


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> There is a fact. You think slamming does is rude.
> 
> Common sense tells me that leaving the refrigerator door hanging open while I get out a milk carton and chug it wastes a significant amount of energy. But the facts show otherwise.
> 
> ...


I guess Toyota has nothing better to do than test for failures which could never happen???

http://insider.altairhyperworks.com/closure-simulation/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I hate hotel driveways. I have _always_ hated hotel driveways. I _ALWAYS_ will hate hotel driveways.
> 
> One morning, as I was stuck in the driveway of the JW Marriott, it became obvious that Abdullah, who was driving the cab in front of me, was having a rather acrimonious discussion with his passenger. Really, neither I nor my passenger were too interested in reason for the sad disagreement, we simply wanted the traffic to move, so that I could get her to the front door where the doorman could _actually do what the hotel hired him to do_, that is help my customer with her luggage instead of trying to sell a Dulles trip to an out-of-state limousine. At any rate, the lady got out of Abdullah's cab, slammed the door and the glass on the right back door shattered. I never saw someone fly so fast out of a car and jump so far. Abdullah grabbed that lady and started slapping her and yelling at her. It took three of us to get him off her. All that he could do was yell about how much the glass would cost him. To be sure, I agreed that she had no business slamming the door and shattering the glass, but, those were going to be the least of his problems once the Police arrested him for assault. They can take your hack licence here for an assault conviction. I have seen it done.
> 
> So, there is one anecdote about damage from door slamming. Price a back doorglass for a Crown Victoria, and there you have one cost of door slamming.


In the 1980 I was touring New Zealand in a compact rental in the boondocks, surrounded by nothing but sheep, when someone shot at our car and the rear passenger window shattered. My travel partner ducked while I high tailed it out of there. Come to the rental office in the next town and told them the story and he laughs. You yanks, no guns around here, when the wind hits it right that window on that car shatters.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have never heard of wind's shattering glass, but maybe the vibration matches a sympathetic vibration curve in the glass and *BOOM-0!* I do not _disbelieve _it.

Everyone here is no doubt aware that extreme heat can shatter automobile glass. The pressure builds up inside the car and a pane can shatter. This is one reason why some people do crack their side window when they park in a hot climate.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Still waiting for proof that I'll die.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

It doesn't, it just pisses me off. I don't go into their house and slam all their doors, so don't do it to my car. Automatic 3 stars


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

You want proof slamming doors can cost money...give me your hand, I slam my door on it. Cost u money at the hospital.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

But seriously talk to any cab companies mechanic and see how many passenger side door they have replaced over the years. this is a pretty dumb thread


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> so I'm passenger, and I get out, and my driver does not get out of the car and come and open or shut my door for me, and I push my door gently shut, and it doesn't close. And I have to go back and open it again and close it again and I think why does my driver have a door like this? Why am I being inconvenienced. My solution to all problems is to slam every door so I am never inconvenienced. Since my driver is not going to inconvenience himself by getting out of the car.


Sacto Burbs I'm thinking it's guys like you that are the root cause of my dad always parking at the back of the parking lot EVERYWHERE he goes so that other cars don't ding his doors. Do you also not care if you ding other people's cars with your car door when getting in and out of your car? It's okay to not care about your own car, but you really should respect other peoples cars. Dings etc affect your car's appearance and value.
Also, because someone doesn't get out of their car to open your door, you justify always slamming everyone's door, because one person's door didn't close properly once?

And do you tip better when drivers do get out & open your door? 
Respect is one of those things you have to give to get.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> And do you tip better when drivers do get out & open your door?


Lol...never happened. I always tip on the quality of the ride, not whether somebody took 5 seconds to get out of their car and put my bag down, a task I'm willing to perform for myself. Seriously, I'm supposed to hand somebody five bucks because they spent 4 seconds lifting a bag down? This is why I hate the whole tipping mentality. How much is that per hour?

I would much rather pay a red cap to do all the heavy lifting and take me directly to my check in location.

Don't forget, I'm a driver too. I have earned the right to call you guys out.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Adbam said:


> But seriously talk to any cab companies mechanic and see how many passenger side door they have replaced over the years. this is a pretty dumb thread


That damage is done, I submit, when somebody flings their door open too hard or slams their bag hard against an open door pushing it open even further. That makes complete sense. It makes no sense that any damage is done when a door is slammed.

I do agree that there are delicate, sensitive drivers for whom hearing the percussion of a door slamming gives them the vapors , and appropriate consideration should be given to drivers Who think that way. but as a rider I want to make sure that door shuts on the first time. That's all I care about. Because if the driver really cares so much, they would get out of the car and open the door themselves The onus is on the driver here, not the pax.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I guess Toyota has nothing better to do than test for failures which could never happen???
> 
> http://insider.altairhyperworks.com/closure-simulation/


If I read this right, it's saying that newer car doors themselves are so flimsy that the door panel distortion is higher every time a door is slammed and cannot take the same load as cars from earlier eras, and it is a design flaw in the new car that needs to be addressed. So because there is a bunch of crappy new cars on the market, and you bought one, I have to stop slamming my door the same way I've done my entire life?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Lol...never happened. I always tip on the quality of the ride, not whether somebody took 5 seconds to get out of their car and put my bag down, a task I'm willing to perform for myself. Seriously, I'm supposed to hand somebody five bucks because they spent 4 seconds lifting a bag down? This is why I hate the whole tipping mentality. How much is that per hour?
> 
> I would much rather pay a red cap to do all the heavy lifting and take me directly to my check in location.
> 
> Don't forget, I'm a driver too. I have earned the right to call you guys out.


Did you co-write this scene in Resevoir Dogs?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If I read this right, it's saying that newer car doors themselves are so flimsy that the door panel distortion is higher every time a door is slammed and cannot take the same load as cars from earlier eras, and it is a design flaw in the new car that needs to be addressed. So because there is a bunch of crappy new cars on the market, and you bought one, I have to stop slamming my door the same way I've done my entire life?


You've got nothing better to do but chase a herd of Wildebeest, aye Sacto?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You've got nothing better to do but chase a herd of Wildebeest, aye Sacto?


Can you spell troll? You know I own you with this thread? But can you be a troll if you actually believe the things you're saying when you're trolling? Perhaps that's a bit too existential...


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If I read this right, it's saying that newer car doors themselves are so flimsy that the door panel distortion is higher every time a door is slammed and cannot take the same load as cars from earlier eras, and it is a design flaw in the new car that needs to be addressed. So because there is a bunch of crappy new cars on the market, and you bought one, I have to stop slamming my door the same way I've done my entire life?


You can slam your door any way you like, just not mine.

If you disagree......

You wouldn't mind if I did your wife the same way I do mine, would you?

Respect my stuff, it isn't yours..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can you spell troll? You know I own you with this thread? But can you be a troll if you actually believe the things you're saying when you're trolling? Perhaps that's a bit too existential...


You should've just assured us that everything that you were going to say in this thread is a lie, including that. !


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So far, based on the evidence in this thread, I conclude that the reason passengers shouldn't slam doors to ensure that they are safely shut is that some drivers take this view

"you know, like, you know, it's like, I don't know, well, because I dont *like* it"

Uber On.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you were a good Uber driver, you would be jumping out of the car and opening it for your precious passenger. If you did this you could shut the door as gently as you wish. You could also offer your passenger a breath mint as they got out. These are the types of extras that our passengers expect from their slaves....Uh, I mean drivers. Also be sure to brush off any lint, dust or other foreign material that may have gotten on their clothes as they exit your car. I have a special little brush that I use for this.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So far, based on the evidence in this thread, I conclude that the reason passengers shouldn't slam doors to ensure that they are safely shut is that some drivers take this view
> 
> "you know, like, you know, it's like, I don't know, well, because I dont *like* it"
> 
> Uber On.


Sacto Burbs I find Karma an interesting subject. If someone slams your door and it starts to sag or the window breaks, you will tell us won't you?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

GooberX said:


> You can slam your door any way you like, just not mine.
> 
> If you disagree......
> 
> ...


You do know that giant lumps of metal do not have the legal status in court that your wife does, don't you? You do recognize there's a difference between an inanimate object that has no brain and the wonderful human being you married, right? You do know and no way shape or form can your marvelous wife be referred to as " your stuff " ? Just checking.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Sacto Burbs I find Karma an interesting subject. If someone slams your door and it starts to sag or the window breaks, you will tell us won't you?


Here is $10 for anyone who can prove the slamming doors, and only slamming doors during the next 12 months was the cause of damage to your car for those cars without pre-existing conditions.

I will absolutely report back if this is the case for me. I'm not so proud that I can't eat crow.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You do know that giant lumps of metal do not have the legal status in court that your wife does, don't you? You do recognize there's a difference between an inanimate object that has no brain and the wonderful human being you married, right? You do know and no way shape or form can your marvelous wife be referred to as " your stuff " ? Just checking.


Regardless.

I think you got the point.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Here is $10 for anyone who can prove the slamming doors, and only slamming doors during the next 12 months was the cause of damage to your car for those cars without pre-existing conditions.
> 
> I will absolutely report back if this is the case for me. I'm not so proud that I can't eat crow.


Bring your car here and I'll pay YOU to prove it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can you spell troll? You know I own you with this thread? But can you be a troll if you actually believe the things you're saying when you're trolling?


By his very nature, a troll can not be owned, whether he believes what he is posting, or not. Use of logic often, but not always, could count _against_ a troll. Unless the use of the logic has some twisted purpose, Troll Central, conveniently located in Paris, France, frequently will deduct Troll Points for a post that contains anything that anyone could describe as logical even by a stretch of the imagination.

Further, the last thing that a troll wants to do in a discussion is _own_ anyone. "Owning" implies responsibility. "Responsibility" and "trolling" are mutually destructive


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> These are the types of extras that our passengers expect from their slaves....Uh, I mean drivers. Also be sure to brush off any lint, dust or other foreign material that may have gotten on their clothes as they exit your car. I have a special little brush that I use for this.


.....you forgot: bend over and say "Sir/Ma'am, please kick me to make sure that your shoes/boots/sandals are on properly".


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If I read this right, it's saying that newer car doors themselves are so flimsy that the door panel distortion is higher every time a door is slammed and cannot take the same load as cars from earlier eras, and it is a design flaw in the new car that needs to be addressed. So because there is a bunch of crappy new cars on the market, and you bought one, I have to stop slamming my door the same way I've done my entire life?


You have to reduce the weight to increase efficiency. Even the higher end vehicles are flimsier these days.

But I don't think any of that really matters. You seem to be looking for a pointless argument. Perhaps , like me, you had to give up some of your more strenuous activities with your back injury, so this is a replacement for kickboxing ?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> By his very nature, a troll can not be owned, whether he believes what he is posting, or not. Use of logic often, but not always, could count _against_ a troll. Unless the use of the logic has some twisted purpose, Troll Central, conveniently located in Paris, France, frequently will deduct Troll Points for a post that contains anything that anyone could describe as logical even by a stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Further, the last thing that a troll wants to do in a discussion is _own_ anyone. "Owning" implies responsibility. "Responsibility" and "trolling" are mutually destructive


I think you misunderstood. Our 'strain speaking friend keeps coming back to this thread for more... suggesting that my trollhood has achieved its goal, so to be more clear in my meaning I probably should have replied "I own you, *****".


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Bring your car here and I'll pay YOU to prove it.


DONE ! Count the number of times someone slams your passenger door in one month, post each occurrence and the trip number on a thread to be created for this purpose once a day, and I'll bring my 2013 Mazda5 to LA, and let you slam my front passenger door that same number of times, with a ten minute interval between slams - times 12. If I sustain any damage ... I'll pay you $10.

If there is no damage, you pay me the cost of driving to and from LA and one night at a La Quinta.

Deal ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^Oh, I see, I got it backwards.^^^^ I guess that Troll Central, conveniently located in Paris, France, will be awarding you not just one, but _two, _count 'em, _two_ Troll Points from my post to which you refer.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Bumpers are designed to take an impact of up to 5 MPH, so I don't understand why drivers leave a gap between cars when stopped at stop light or stop sign. Just roll gently into the car in front of you. If everyone did this, the cars would take up much less space on the road when stopped.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I read drivers complaining all the time ... But no proof of actual costs.
> 
> Not slamming my sliding door means I have to get out a block away so as not to embarrass the pax and close the door again.
> 
> ...


I used to deliver newspapers. Got in and out 30-40 times per night at stores to take the papers in. Had a GMC Safari (Astrovan) with the sliding side door.

After about 6 years of this the hinge on my drivers door simply broke. Had to have it welded. Then the door handle came off in my hand. Passenger side was fine.

Meanwhile the sliding door which was not opened AS much as in good weather I would leave it open as I drove short distances between stores started becoming hard to open and close.

Then (on an unrelated wear and tear matter) my front control arm broke one day as I was driving down the road. I slid on the side of the wheel at 30 mph. Lucky I wasn't going faster.

All the weight of the newspapers over the years did it in. Mind you, the Safari was a TRUCK base, NOT a car. People who do newspapers in cars tear them up VERY fast because of the overloaded weight.

Wear and tear is real and YES it will affect the doors. I didn't even SLAM mine but the numbers of opening and closing damaged it anyway.

And in case anyone is wondering at the time I weighed 114-117 lb and I didn't hang on the door to get in and out. That also is an issue when pax do it as it makes the door eventually not line up perfectly and then closing (and especially slamming) will cause even more damage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I hate hotel driveways. I have _always_ hated hotel driveways. I _ALWAYS_ will hate hotel driveways.
> 
> One morning, as I was stuck in the driveway of the JW Marriott, it became obvious that Abdullah, who was driving the cab in front of me, was having a rather acrimonious discussion with his passenger. Really, neither I nor my passenger were too interested in reason for the sad disagreement, we simply wanted the traffic to move, so that I could get her to the front door where the doorman could _actually do what the hotel hired him to do_, that is help my customer with her luggage instead of trying to sell a Dulles trip to an out-of-state limousine. At any rate, the lady got out of Abdullah's cab, slammed the door and the glass on the right back door shattered. I never saw someone fly so fast out of a car and jump so far. Abdullah grabbed that lady and started slapping her and yelling at her. It took three of us to get him off her. All that he could do was yell about how much the glass would cost him. To be sure, I agreed that she had no business slamming the door and shattering the glass, but, those were going to be the least of his problems once the Police arrested him for assault. They can take your hack licence here for an assault conviction. I have seen it done.
> 
> So, there is one anecdote about damage from door slamming. Price a back doorglass for a Crown Victoria, and there you have one cost of door slamming.


I slammed our back kitchen door when I was a kid and it broke...got a lot of flack for that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have never heard of wind's shattering glass, but maybe the vibration matches a sympathetic vibration curve in the glass and *BOOM-0!* I do not _disbelieve _it.
> 
> Everyone here is no doubt aware that extreme heat can shatter automobile glass. The pressure builds up inside the car and a pane can shatter. This is one reason why some people do crack their side window when they park in a hot climate.


What temp would take that in modern cars? I'm in Houston and I have NEVER heard of that happening.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> DONE ! Count the number of times someone slams your passenger door in one month, post each occurrence and the trip number on a thread to be created for this purpose once a day, and I'll bring my 2013 Mazda5 to LA, and let you slam my front passenger door that same number of times, with a ten minute interval between slams - times 12. If I sustain any damage ... I'll pay you $10.
> 
> If there is no damage, you pay me the cost of driving to and from LA and one night at a La Quinta.
> 
> Deal ?


I ASSURE you, all I need is one time.

I'll even bet you $10 I can create damage.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok lets put an end to this......

Slamming doors has an affect on your hearing. The loudness of a slammed door above 85 decibels can cause hearing loss. That's the equivalent of the noise generated by a bulldozer moving dirt. A slammed door will have an initial decibal factor much higher than the 85 decibel mark. Therefore slamming doors has a potential to give you some type of permanent hearing loss.


*Noise-induced hearing loss (NIHL)* - this is hearing loss due to exposure to either a sudden, loud noise or exposure to loud noises for a period of time. A dangerous sound is anything that is 85 dB (sound pressure level - SPL) or higher.
So the fact is that slamming doors does have an impact on ones health.

Now the cost of fixing the car for repeated door slams.

Other than the cost of slamming a door so hard it actually does damage to the door/window that it cant work normally and needs to have parts changed. Which also would conclude to the fact that the door being shut to hard will cause a repair bill. I have seen posts from others were a passenger slams the door so hard that they actually break the window.

It's the same with airplanes and metal fatigue. Every time a plane goes up in the air and down, there is expansion and contraction of the metal which causes metal fatigue. That is why the planes need to be inspected at certain intervals and required panels to be replaced that have cracks/worn.

Eventually, the slamming of doors will have an affect that it will cause the door to fail. The door will not last forever.

There are two reasons not to slam doors.

So if the door doesn't close and lock when someone tries to shut it, you should be grateful that all you do is have to get out and close the door instead of adding to the issue of hearing loss and fatigue on the cars parts.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> DONE ! Count the number of times someone slams your passenger door in one month, post each occurrence and the trip number on a thread to be created for this purpose once a day, and I'll bring my 2013 Mazda5 to LA, and let you slam my front passenger door that same number of times, with a ten minute interval between slams - times 12. If I sustain any damage ... I'll pay you $10.
> 
> If there is no damage, you pay me the cost of driving to and from LA and one night at a La Quinta.
> 
> Deal ?


Deal. I counted one time. Bring your car to LA and watch me destroy that Mazda with one slam of the door.

LOL, I thought it was an actualy vehicle that was built well like a Hummer H1. Didn't realize it was made from chinese metal.

I'll fold that door with one swoop, like balling up some left over aluminum


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Here is $10 for anyone who can prove the slamming doors, and only slamming doors during the next 12 months was the cause of damage to your car for those cars without pre-existing conditions.
> 
> I will absolutely report back if this is the case for me. I'm not so proud that I can't eat crow.


Unless the slam causes immediate damage, the root cause of hinge, lock, door , et al failure cannot be proven, so that's a pointless challenge.

If someone develops lung cancer, and they are a smoker, we can surmise that smoking was the causative factor, but there is no proof, especially since non-smokers have developed lung cancer as well.

You do have a poin: you are entitled to slam your doors all day. Perhaps that releases some of your frustration.

Technically, passengers can slam doors and probably not destroy most vehicle.
Technically, they can also expect water, candy, and phone chargers. Technically, Uber drivers should not expect gratuities from passengers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Offer was made to GooberX. But Optimus Uber keep counting. One month worth of slammed doors. And the trip number... posted daily ...

You can only slam it with the intention of making sure it is shut, you cannot deliberately try and inflict damage.

Unless there is traffic though, there is no excuse not to protect your baby by getting out of the car and shutting the door yourself like it was nap time.

Or like Ziggy said http://www.slamstop.com/us/ only $800 to $1,000 for all 4 doors - but isn't your baby worth it?

As to the decibel level, download the app and measure it, none of this hearsay. And talk with a hearing specialist. It is sustained noise, unless the level of gunfire that does *permanent ear damage.

If a passenger has ever slammed my door in 300 rides, I've never noticed it.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

How much does it cost for the installation and purchase of a new air bag?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


>


Amen! Tell it brother! Ford tough! Now stop whining about your effeminate cars. If they can't handle the abuse of being a commercial vehicle keep them in the garage.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Amen! Tell it brother! Ford tough! Now stop whining about your effeminate cars. If they can't handle the abuse of being a commercial vehicle keep them in the garage.


Oh good, something I posted you like


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I think you misunderstood. Our 'strain speaking friend keeps coming back to this thread for more... suggesting that my trollhood has achieved its goal, so to be more clear in my meaning I probably should have replied "I own you, *****".


Wow! Thanks for the complement, to think I was the only Fish you ID'd, have you tossed back the little'uns?

A question comes to mind, do you slam your door and advise riders to do the same?

(I'm doing my best 1 day old Wildebeest impersonation now).


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> A question comes to mind, do you slam your door and advise riders to do the same?


Yes. And you are definitely the biggest something


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Yes. And you are definitely the biggest something


Hence we come back to my original statement about this thread and that everything you say is a lie, and that is a lie!


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks fir the tip.
> 
> But what actual damage is done and the cost of a door slam


the hinges go bad quicker. hinges for 1 door plus labor for my old civic: 185.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

The issue isn't your pax slamming the door, it's the emotional attachment to the equipment being used in your business. You've made a decision to use your personal property in your business and like it or not, there is wear and tear for assets used in business. You'd have to give a lot of rides with extreme door slams to come close to adding wear the the vehicle. Even a few a night won't do it. You're angry because people aren't as emotionally attached to the car as you are. Welcome to the transportation portion of the service industry. If you are looking to baby your vehicle, you picked the wrong business. Instead of blaming your customer accept responsibility they you willingly chose to put your car in that situation. They aren't slamming your doors often enough to hurt your car. It's your ego that is being hurt.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

People who slam my door while getting in the car get an ear full.... Fk that shit. They're at 3* at that point. Slam it again....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> infinite door slams.


Infinite? it will never ever ever ever ever wear out?

To infinity -- and beyond!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Go look at old Taxi cabs; Ford and Chevys from late 90s.
> 
> Or find your self a Chevy IROC-Z.


The automatic/electric trunk closers were installed first by GM on that era of Camaros because those back windows were shattering.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Bumpers are designed to take an impact of up to 5 MPH, so I don't understand why drivers leave a gap between cars when stopped at stop light or stop sign. Just roll gently into the car in front of you. If everyone did this, the cars would take up much less space on the road when stopped.
> 
> [/sarcasm]


LOL


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

loki said:


> The issue isn't your pax slamming the door, it's the emotional attachment to the equipment being used in your business. You've made a decision to use your personal property in your business and like it or not, there is wear and tear for assets used in business. You'd have to give a lot of rides with extreme door slams to come close to adding wear the the vehicle. Even a few a night won't do it. You're angry because people aren't as emotionally attached to the car as you are. Welcome to the transportation portion of the service industry. If you are looking to baby your vehicle, you picked the wrong business. Instead of blaming your customer accept responsibility they you willingly chose to put your car in that situation. They aren't slamming your doors often enough to hurt your car. It's your ego that is being hurt.


That's Deep!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's Deep!


Wear and tear, yes. Not VIOLENT wear and tear.

Dirty carpet? Scuff marks? Yes. Not gouges taken out of your interior trim from people that can't step into your vehicle like a **** sapien nor keep their feet on the floor like an adult.


----------

